# Looking for Club or Lease in Central Georgia



## Rem270 (Apr 8, 2012)

I am a family man looking for a club to join or land to lease in Central Georgia (preferrably Eastern Ga.).  If two spots are available my father in law might also be interested.  I am looking for diverse habitat (mixed pines, hardwoods, creek bottom, river bottom, and swamps) and game (deer, turkey, ducks, hogs, predators).  I would like to join a club with 1000 to 2000 acres + (preferable with 75-100 acre per hunter ratio) and with camp site (electricity and water a plus).  Anyone with club openings matching this criteria (doesn't have to be exactly what I'm asking for) in need of members please send me a PM.  I am hoping to sure something up this April and start moving my camper and stands.  Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## jshiver (Apr 9, 2012)

have a very very very nice club in dublin ga, call if intersted 478-609 4408. 1100 acre 10/12 members, nice club house and camper spots


----------



## Rem270 (Apr 10, 2012)

jshiver said:


> have a very very very nice club in dublin ga, call if intersted 478-609 4408. 1100 acre 10/12 members, nice club house and camper spots



Thanks, PM sent.


----------



## HHammock (Apr 12, 2012)

I have one in south Houston co that we are starting this year. It is 1600 acres and we are going to have 16 members total . The only thing we don't have is the camper area


----------



## timber ghost (Apr 19, 2012)

Our Richmond county club is filling spots
If interested visit us at...

smokehillrodgunclub.weebly.com


----------



## MIKE RAINEY (May 12, 2012)

If you are still interested we have 1280 acres in Hancock Co. We have a 115 inch min. we have plenty of deer and turkeys, we haven't seen any hogs in the last year. We hunt next to the Oconee W.M.A. so you can duck hunt there. We have power, water, and satalight t.v. if interested call Mike @ 706-621-2827.


----------



## westbrook (Jun 9, 2012)

Have a club in Washington County. Deer,Hogs,Ducks,Turkeys, and Predators. Campsite with elect. Call 478-552-8811 or 478-232-6250. 500 acres


----------



## Buck Hunter (Jun 9, 2012)

Warren Co. hunt club needs more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com


----------



## bcsbuddy (Jul 5, 2012)

We have a family club with 1500 acres located in Jefferson Co.  just outside Louisville Ga. We have hardwood, pine, swamp and agricultural fields. We have deer, turkey, hog, rabbits, bobcats, a few quail and coyotes. We have a campsite with no electric. Dues are $715.00 which is a family membership including spouse and children under 18. We have had this property for over 20 years and have never seen a prettier piece of land anywhere. We have a total of 22 members of which about 8 are avid hunters, the rest are one or two times a year. We have a 6pt minimum unless it is a childs first deer. We do not “assign” hunting areas, all of the property is open to all members. New members have the same privileges as old members when it comes to “good spots”. Would be happy to talk to you more. Give me a call at 770-480-7936.
Brent


----------



## duke13 (Aug 2, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=671420


----------

